# Treats



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

Newbie chicken momma here....Hello from Willard, MO!! 

We have 11 RIR beauties who were born March 12th! We brought them home to love on March 13th and have kept them all alive so far!! MY question is when can we start giving treats such as kitchen scraps?? I have read a bit about crops and worry that at 6 weeks one is gonna choke to death or get sick because I felt the need to feed candy to a baby ! 

We have given them worms and they love love love us for it!! People food wise what works best to start with and when is it safe???


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Given them the scraps, just make sure to offer grit,dirt,sand ect from this point on if your not already doing it. Also google toxic foods for chickens and you should find a list of things that they shouldnt have. I.e raw onion and raw potato.


----------



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

Woohoo!! Thank you so much Apyl!! They are gonna be happy happy happy!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cooked oatmeal and they'll really love you! I introduced my girls to oatmeal, yogurt and cottage cheese at 6 weeks. They love canned fruit too and bananas. Soft easy to digest foods.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

We brought home 3 RIR's and 1 New Hampshire red last Thursday. We're first timers and we are completely hooked on our girls! This morning I have them scrambled eggs and the day before they had warm oatmeal for breakfast. They also love bananas and steamed left over cauliflower. I foresee some extremely spoiled chickens but they must be enjoying it because they all started laying eggs again on their 3rd morning in their new home!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I think you should feed a non-medicated "chick-starter" feed for a while.
THEN...after they are about ONE month old...feed them ...._anything_ reasonable.

just MY 2-pesos worth. 
*???
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

My chicks are about 7 1/2 weeks old. I started giving them grit and treats since they were about 4 weeks old. I make sure the majority of the food intake is the chick food I bought at tractor supply, but I do like to spoil them...lol.
So far, their favorite snacks are: millet, watermelon, and worms. I've even given them cooked spaghetti and they loved it.


----------

